# 303 Products @ Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean

303 is now back in stock with Detailed Clean after we managed to find a new reliable supplier.

This means the excellent 303 Aerospace Protectant and the new 303 Automotive Protectant are ready to purchase right now.


----------



## Stoner

Thanks for the heads-up.

Excuse me if this is a noob question, but after checking the links I can't see a major difference between the two. Why would you use one over the other, or wouldn't you?


----------



## DetailedClean

They are pretty much the same product, Aerospace was the original and is better known of the two.

Price is the same so choose based on the look of the bottle  Good enough reason as any.


----------



## Stoner

lol - that works for me. Thanks for clearing that up :thumb:


----------

